# Newbie here saying hello



## bkevin (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am a newbie with type 2

Glad to have some support with all this.

I am experiencing leg pains at night - could you please point me in the right direction or tell me if you have had the same problems?

Blessings,


Kevin


----------



## ChrisP (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Kevin,

Can't help with the leg stuff but I am sure some of the more experienced members will pop up soon but welcome any way.


I too am a newbie to all this ( Diagnosed type 2 two weeks ago).

Regards

Chris


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Kevin

Welcome to the forum..the large extended family.....Your in the right place for support, advice, help, chat and a good old rant....Whatever you need just post.

Can't help with the pain in your legs...But someone will appear and be able to point you in the right direction.

Heidi
x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Kevin, welcome to the forum!

How long have you been diagnosed, and what treatment/medication are you on? I experienced cramps and joint pain for a while after diagnosis. This was explained to me as my levels improved with treatment, the nervous system may become more sensitive for a while as it gets used to the lower levels.

If it is concerning you you should contact your healthcare team to discuss it.


----------



## Steff (Jul 27, 2009)

hi kevin and a warm welcome to the site , at night i get pain in the back of my leg about an hour before i go to bed i just sit with my foot raised on a chair with cushion and it seems to subside


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi and welcome.......if it's night cramps, as Northerner Say's, it will get better with treatment for the diabetes....in the meantime try tonic water the quinine in it is supposed to help do away with the cramps.....so my nurse said!!


----------



## Mojo (Jul 27, 2009)

Wishing you a BIG welocme to the forum Kevin.

_Note to self:_ Must get a Tefal Actifry like Dave 

Mo


----------



## bkevin (Jul 27, 2009)

*Thank you all so much!!!*

Well,

What a great welcome and some good advice for me too. I agree with you all that it is 'night cramps'. My diabetes is not yet under control - I am on maximum metformin but need to be on insulin - probably.

I have arranged to see my GP tomorrow and have an appointment at a specialist diabetes clinic in August. I am sure I will be able to manage it properly eventually.

In the meantime I will try the tonic water.

Thank you all again for such a warm welcome - it is good to have support at times like this.

Blessings,


Kevin


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum Kevin


----------



## Proudspirit (Jul 29, 2009)

hi & welcome, I get cramp in my legs in the night.. never realised diabetes had anything to do with it.. thanks for asking the question!

Julie x


----------



## cjh1 (Jul 29, 2009)

The Tonic Water is supposed to work,although it tastes vile!I found my cramps are better if I have been more active during the day,and have taken the Metformin. Hubby is Type 1 and his cramps are very severe,for which he has medication,currently Gabapentin,which is also for Neuropathic pain(shooting pains in the arms legs and feet).There are other tablets you can have but it will probably settle down once you are under control.


----------



## bkevin (Aug 6, 2009)

*Gabapentin*

Hi,

My doctor has prescribed gabapentin. It seems to work a bit.

Thanks for all the advice


Kevin


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 6, 2009)

bkevin said:


> Hi,
> 
> My doctor has prescribed gabapentin. It seems to work a bit.
> 
> ...



I would ask for Pregabalin ( Lyrica) I was told at the Diabetic Hospital that this is a better version than Gabapentin. I have had both , I must agree I did find Pregabalin to be the stronger tablet.


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 6, 2009)

I take gabapentin and it's worked very well for me, the pain is virtually gone, so much that I am considering reducing and coming off the medication (Will of course discuss with my Dr first). I believe Pregablin is more expensive so they will often try gabapentin first to see if it works, if not then pregablin is an option.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 6, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I take gabapentin and it's worked very well for me, the pain is virtually gone, so much that I am considering reducing and coming off the medication (Will of course discuss with my Dr first). I believe Pregablin is more expensive so they will often try gabapentin first to see if it works, if not then pregablin is an option.



Yes you are  right Pregabalin is a more expensive medicine , in my case it worked better for me. I now dont take any  meds after reducing down and then stopping completely. As with everything you will always be given a cheaper alternative first before the slightly more expensive versions , wrong but true


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 6, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes you are  right Pregabalin is a more expensive medicine , in my case it worked better for me. I now dont take any  meds after reducing down and then stopping completely. As with everything you will always be given a cheaper alternative first before the slightly more expensive versions , wrong but true



Good to hear that someone has been able to come of the medications. I disagree that it's wrong to try cheaper alternatives first though


----------

